# Chicken question



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey everybody I have a question, my coop doesn't have electricity, and its to far for extension cords. Has/does anyone use solar lights to force lay their birds in the winter months? If so are there any good kits out or should I piece mill something?


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Try the Chicken Forum. There are a lot of people there that can answer this question easily and give other ideas as well. Welcome to the Prepper forum


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I have this light.

http://www.harborfreight.com/solar-shed-light-95573.html

I have one for the chickens and I have one on the goat shed.


----------



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks! Hey kejmack does it work in the winter to keep the ladies layin?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I like to give my girls a break in the winter. They do still lay but only 1-2 a week.


----------



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree Unc. But this year we got started late because we moved and most of our flock hasn't layed yet, they turn six months in mid November. It kills me to buy eggs all winter.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry, I'm no help ... 

I have never done the winter lighting ...


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

NooB2ItAll said:


> Thanks! Hey kejmack does it work in the winter to keep the ladies layin?


They way I do it is to give them 12 hours of light year round so I turn the light off at 8pm or so every night. I have found that egg production decreases in the winter even with light. I agree with Andi that they need a break so I don't fret about it.

Since your girls are just getting started, you can probably expect sporadic egg production the first winter. They are just breaking in their equipment and on top of it, the decrease in daylight. The cold will affect them, too. I don't think you'll have to buy eggs all winter, but it will be sporadic. By the time spring arrives, they'll be ready to go.


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

NooB2ItAll said:


> Hey everybody I have a question, my coop doesn't have electricity, and its to far for extension cords. Has/does anyone use solar lights to force lay their birds in the winter months? If so are there any good kits out or should I piece mill something?


How far is it? I mean you can run a few hundred feet if you just use a florescent. We do it all the time. In winter we even run to the tank deicer. That's about 300 ft and 1500 watts.


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

We are new to chickens and haven't experienced a winter yet, but isn't the light also for warmth? Will a solar light provide the heat they need?


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Birds do not need as much warmth as you may think. Too often, people assign human emotions/feelings to livestock that do not need it.


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

So no heat light? Gesh I'm all confused now lol


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

katen said:


> So no heat light? Gesh I'm all confused now lol


We give no extra light or heat to our hen house. Chicks need heat till they feather out but not after. Yes, I know some folk add heating and air to their coops but IMO you don't need to...

But that is just me and I'm rather Ol School.


----------



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

It's roughly 350ft. I wasn't thinking about keeping the water from freezing so I guess an extension cord it's gonna be. 
I wasn't interested in heating the coop just trying to get them to lay in the darker months. Good luck with your new flock


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

katen said:


> So no heat light? Gesh I'm all confused now lol


Chickens do not neat heat lamps unless you have extreme winters. People use lighting to prolong their laying.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Mine lay all year ,they slow down in winter but not much.Of course we live in fl.But we still have soem cold winters here,sometimes in the teens.
I think let them do as they will.Everything needs a rest.Feed them layer and they may lay if its not too cold a winter.


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

One thing we did have an issue with is getting the girls enough water in the winter. They need a lot for egg production. We used a heated dog bowl. It works well and is rather cheap.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

It's good to keep the coop as draft-free as possible during the winter, but no they don't need it heated. Their inner body clocks tell them to lay eggs (to make chicks) only when there's long days. So, the lighting fools them into thinking it's still laying time.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

kejmack said:


> I have this light. http://www.harborfreight.com/solar-shed-light-95573.html I have one for the chickens and I have one on the goat shed.


Do you *LIKE* it???? 
There is a reason it only has a "1 star" rating, the ones I have tried were total POS! 
Even before the solar panel hazes over from the sunlight, it wouldn't last more than a half hour with a full charge, and then it seemed to take 2-3 days to charge again. The light is really dim... less than a single candle IMHO.

I use LED lights for my coop


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

why force laying? store the eggs for over the stoppage, and give the birds a rest. they will live longer and stay healthier. but do give them a little warmth.


----------

